# Axolotl Care



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Firstly hi, I'm a complete novice in regards to phibs but would very much like to keep Axolotl.
I've started my research today into them **Don't panic! i'm not planning on buying straight away!** so would a) like a thread to ask all my stupid little questions (alas this will happen, i just need to get a steak in to convince the OH) and b) like to hear other keeper's experience with these.

Soooo firstly -

I have a 4Lx2D space available, so size is not a concern of mine, i would very much like to have a pair but if this isn't advisable then i would assume a 3ft tank to be more than enough for one, i would go for a 4 if i was to get a pair.
One of the care sheets mentioned that it's been known for axolotl to nibble on each other, is this very common when offered a varied diet?
Example of other keepers diets for them would be very useful, again caresheets mentioned feeding every 3-4 days for as much as they can eat in 15 minutes, would like to double check this is correct. I would like to avoid crickets (OH has a phobia of creepy crawlies), but worms *blood, garden etc*, grubs, lean meat cuts, pinkie and chopped up rat are all readily available...will this be enough? If not, i'll stop researching now and thankyou for your time :lol2:

Will Axolotl benefit from any additional lighting? the tank will be going in the space below my 2 viv's (see picture below).
How long would i need to let the tank settle and run for before considering buying? I would ofc buy a gentle filter for the tank (recommendations would be of great help) rather than do partial changes daily.
And lastly....what would be a safe chemical to use when cleaning with them??
I'm far to use to snakes, will F10 be fine or are there any reports of this being harmful to phibs?










The space i would like to use is the bottom part for the tank, middle now houses a corn and the top a carpet python.

ALL advise would be welcome, Its only a twinkle of an idea yet, but i'd like to batter the OH with facts so its harder to refuse :lol2:

Edited to add:
What should look for when i do go to buy, health wise? and are there any known common problems that i may encounter during keeping that i should look out for?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i think this should cover everything you asked... well, i hope...

axies will grow to about 1ft long, so for one a 2ft tank is the minimum. add at least 1ft of tank space per additional axie. i used a 4.5ft tank when i had 3, i currently use a 3ft for the 1 i have now.

they will live in groups, but you can get the odd one that will not tolerate living with any others. basic rules are: make sure they're all roughly the same size (any smaller ones are likely to get bullied at best, have body parts eaten or killed at worst), make sure they all get an equal amount of food (axies will easily learn to eat off forceps in my experience so this isnt hard) and provide at least 2 hides per individual (you may find they will choose to share a hide, but they need to have the opportunity to get away from each other). i successfully co-habited 3 axolotls for a few years with no problems, until one got ill. whatever the infection was (vet couldnt 100% identify it) it spread to another one of the axies. sadly neither made it, but the remaining one is still alive and well. its a bit like with snakes really, co-habiting can be done, you just have to be aware of the risks.

earthworms are an excellent food for axies and, i believe, what the staple diet should be made up of. bloodworms are good for growing axies, but some wont eat them as adults and you need a lot to fill a full grown axie. i feed: earthworms, the odd cube of bloodworm, axolotl pellets and the odd cricket and locust. avoid mealworms as axies struggle to digest the outer skin. mine also get the odd prawn/shrimp as a treat.

they dont need any additional lighting, in fact they dont want any strong lighting at all, so try to place the tank in an area that dosent get much, if any, direct sunlight.

i dont use any cleaning products with my phib tanks. while im sure some safe ones are out their, i dont want to risk it given how sensitive they can be.

if you've had fish before, treat the tank as you would a fish tank. i got everything up and running for 2 weeks before i put the axies in and got the local aquatic shop to test my water. regarding filters, anything with a spray bar is usually good as this cuts down on water movement.

if you havnt already, check out here: Axolotls - Requirements & Water Conditions in Captivity and the forum: Beginner Newt, Salamander, Axolotl & Help Topics - Axolotls (<i>Ambystoma mexicanum</i>) at Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Portal


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

miss_ferret said:


> i think this should cover everything you asked... well, i hope...
> 
> axies will grow to about 1ft long, so for one a 2ft tank is the minimum. add at least 1ft of tank space per additional axie. i used a 4.5ft tank when i had 3, i currently use a 3ft for the 1 i have now.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much :2thumb:

I'm currently browsing axolotls.org as it proving to be very user friendly for the novice (yeah i'm loving the numbered pictures...i work well with clear visuals of what i should be doing :lol2

That space under the viv's has no direct sunlight and is very shaded so thats no issue  i would of put a strip of LED light's but the one's i use in the viv's are quite bright and are usually only on for a limited time a day, if at all. Much rather a happy Axolotl then a brightly lite shy one 

So would i be ok just digging the wormies up? I haven't used chemicals in the garden and the garden is in much need of some TLC after the previous tenants let it roam wild. And thanks for the heads up on mealies, i'll be sure to avoid.

When i do go to buy, is there anything i should look at to avoid health wise?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Kimora said:


> Thanks very much :2thumb:
> 
> I'm currently browsing axolotls.org as it proving to be very user friendly for the novice (yeah i'm loving the numbered pictures...i work well with clear visuals of what i should be doing :lol2
> 
> ...


yeah i use LED strips for my vivs, fantastic for those but way too bright for an axie.

as long as the gardens chemical free you should be fine digging them up. due to living with a keen gardener i tend to buy mine in from fishing/bait shops, after he made it clear that if i fed 'his' worms, i would be doing their job :lol2:

health wise, make sure they have all limbs present and correct and the gills look healthy. while both are usually correctable with time and will grow back, it can be a sign of bad/wanting husbandry which could mean something more sinister is lurking. otherwise take a look at general demeanour, do they look 'right' basically. trust your gut instinct with the animal.

if you dont mind waiting until Donny in June (if your going), some beauties were for sale last time.


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

miss_ferret said:


> yeah i use LED strips for my vivs, fantastic for those but way too bright for an axie.
> 
> as long as the gardens chemical free you should be fine digging them up. due to living with a keen gardener i tend to buy mine in from fishing/bait shops, after he made it clear that if i fed 'his' worms, i would be doing their job :lol2:
> 
> ...


Alas no Donny for me this year as i have other commitments  But i have every faith to go next year :2thumb:

My local Rep/aquatic's had some in the week just gone, albino's and the flint coloured ones with black speckling ( sorry if they have name's, i'll get there, but at the moment it's black and white :lol2. Now i have always loved flicking through pictures of them but this was the first time i'd seen them in the flesh so to speak...and found them quite adorable the way they pottered about. I'm hoping they get them in on a regular basis, they were about 5 - 6 inches tip to tail. They all seemed active and dandy if maybe a few to many for the space, but its a shop so you kinda expect it with the turn around.

Thankyou for all your advise today  i've already laid the ground work with a "please please please" text and with any luck i'll pinch the card on the weekend to start a tank maturing


----------

